# Frogs



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

We have two bumblebee frogs in same terrarium for two years. They have been active but last month they have been hiding and not active. They are also looking skinny. We bought some fruit flies from local pet smart and have made our own cultures. They get misted with a spray bottle and fed every day. The temp is usually around 70 degrees in winter


----------



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

We also did have some mold in the tank and added spring tails bit the frogs seemed pretty normal during that time


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hi Wendy, It maybe your leucomelas are going through a natural dry season phase. Mine have started theirs about a month ago and will come out of it in another month or so. 

However you mention them getting skinny, so if you could post a picture of them it would be helpful. Leucs can get chubby fast so normally it is not bad for them to lose a little weight, but if they are getting very thin something else may be going on.


----------



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

I just found one dead in the tank. I have not told my daughter yet. They were a special gift after she had a bone marrow transplant. I ran out of free flies we make so my husband picked some up from the store could that have given them something. Nothing else has changes except them old a while back but she did some research and they said it was harmless it is gone now I will post a picture of last one if I can get it to come out long enough. They don't even eat all the flies we give them and that is odd


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you using a supplement of any kind? Can you post a picture of the viv also.
A picture can say a lot but everything will really just be a guess as to what is wrong.


----------



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

I will send a picture of them before and I will get a picture today. After loosing one I am really worried about second one and if we get more to replace it if something in tank is causing it.


----------



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

No supplements do u want me to e mail pictures to u


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure you can email them to me if you like or you can post them here.
My email is [email protected]
You REALLY need to use supplements though. I would venture a guess that their issues are stemming from that. 
Hopefully someone who is better at explaining things comes along and will add to this. 
All I can offer is links to those smarter than I
Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.
Do Your Frogs or Toads Have Trouble Catching Insects?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am very sorry to have this happening especially under the circumstances....and applaud you for trying to find some answers. Some people would just blow it off...but this can be a learning experience in many dimensions...has anyone suggested a vet that is familiar with frogs? Good luck and although you may not get any answers--you have had two years with these "pets", learned to appreciate them for what they are...and should consider continuing on.


----------



## Wendy Magera (Jan 8, 2015)

We live in a small town in Montana. We got the frogs in Salt Lake City while she had treatment so I usually have to order things I need and I think a vet would laugh at me


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the frog. The supplements as Aldross mentioned could truly be the issue. Repashy Cal Plus is an excellent one, and is sold through many of the sponsors on the board. You probably should use their Vitamin A as well. I am going to send you a personal message about that. 

I grew up in MT and have family there, so I get what you are saying about vets laughing. However I remember a member here that lived in Whitefish found a great vet locally that really helped him save a frog with a serious problem.
So you never know...

Also I think if it were me, although 70 is fine, I would try an bump up the temperature to 75-78. Maybe move the tank to a warmer place in the house?


----------

